# When will my mare foal?



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought my mare about 2 months ago and the man knew she was pregnant but said she wouldn't be due until spring this year well when he brought her to me he then realized she was a lot bigger than he originally thought. Since about yesterday she is starting to show the "V" shape in her lower belly more and you can really see it when she walks. Her teats are what I would call full but her milk is a dark (not clear) yellow/honey look. I just don't know when she is due and she doesn't have any waxing. Could someone tell me if they could just guess with this info on how much longer she may go?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Court0991 said:


> I bought my mare about 2 months ago and the man knew she was pregnant but said she wouldn't be due until spring this year well when he brought her to me he then realized she was a lot bigger than he originally thought. Since about yesterday she is starting to show the "V" shape in her lower belly more and you can really see it when she walks. Her teats are what I would call full but her milk is a dark (not clear) yellow/honey look. I just don't know when she is due and she doesn't have any waxing. Could someone tell me if they could just guess with this info on how much longer she may go?


Is the liquid from her teats, sticky or watery? If you're brave enough to taste it, and I won't think less of you if you don't, is it sweet or salty? Can you take a couple pics of the mare from the side and also of her errrrrr, "lady parts"? I'm looking for lengthening and if the lining is pale pink or tending toward red. Also, can she still swish her tail? Are the muscles on top of her tail head still firm or soft? Those answers will help pinpoint things a bit more.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

what she said ...lol my setiments exactly! sounds closer than spring to me!!!


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am trying to get some pictures up as we speak. Thank you. The milk is not watery but not just plain sticky sort of in between. Inside is pinkish red.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Court0991 said:


> I am trying to get some pictures up as we speak. Thank you. The milk is not watery but not just plain sticky sort of in between. Inside is pinkish red.


If you can get some pics up, I'll try to give you my best guess based on personal experience. But with mares, that's all it is, a guess. Do you know if she has ever had a foal before this one?


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

From the previous ownder he said yes she has foalded before and she is 18 years old will be 19 in march.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Still trying to get the rest uploaded.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Seems like she has a while yet, in my unexperienced opinion. Fairly clamped shut and bags look nearly empty to me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Dream catch to the stop swishing their tails closer to foaling? And the lining inside the vulva changes color? I've foaled out tons of mares but never notice either of these things. Thanks for the info

And the mare has a ways to go yet, she hasn't really started to bag up.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

She will not be due for a good while yet. her bag is not full at all, from what I can see. I wouldn't be worried yet.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's still carrying way out to either side, not yet dropping. No vulvar lengthening, and I can't see the lining, but when she's closer it will turn pretty red on the inside. A lot of mares, not all, lose most of the control of their tails and won't be able to swish hard or lift their tails up much when they are close to time. She's not bagging and not at all swollen, so I'm gonna say she's got at least 45-60 days just from what I can see so far. 

***Just saw the newest pics, she's still round/flat on the bottom, not V'd out yet at all. The stuff you're milking isn't milk or really, anything, at this point. 


I have one due in mid-Feb, I'll try to get some pics tomorrow and start a thread on the changes as she goes.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok. Thank you all. This is my first pregnant mare. My vet has came out some for other horses, but they never really say much about her. She is a playday horse and I have another mare that is a team penning horse with over $160,000 in winnings


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This will make you giggle. Funny thing is, I swear that's how they do it! 

Always remember the MARES CODE OF CONDUCT.
No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent. 
Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean you're getting close. 
For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item. 
Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!
Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.
You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait. 
The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful worming's can also be avenged at this time. 
If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works! 
Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too. 
Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of conduct for the next generation of those who wait.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol cute


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/honey-boo-boos-pregnancy-thread-148960/

I started a thread about Honey Boo Boo's pregnancy with pics of her that were taken at day 225 of her pregnancy. I'll try to update it tomorrow with some new pics, she'll be a day 300 tomorrow. And I'll keep on as she progresses toward delivery.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I saw it.. thank you so much. I will deffinetly be keeping up with the progress


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm with Dreamcatcher, she doesn't look to be nearly dropped enough nor does she have a big enough udder to close to foaling. I would expect udders to be a lot closer to the one in this post by FGR - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/reining-foal-due-soon-148258/#post1821666


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Update*

It's done got dark here in Arkansas but my mare is got yellowish/whiteish stuff on one of her teats (wax possibly?) and she has dropped more than she was when I last took pics. I know it's dark, but imma try to go get some pictures to kind of show you what I mean.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Also she keeps moving her back legs a lot while she is standing still eating as if they are bothering her.. is this normal?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

it's possible it's wax, has her udders filled more since you last posted a picture of them?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

sounds like she's uncomfortable, sound like it's time for foal watch, good luck and happy foaling.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Her teats have not filled anymore from what i've seen. I was reading where they can fill before or after having the baby. Some have been known to fill right before giving birth


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have to get better pics. in the morning. But you can see her belly good in the second pic.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's still not looking 'imminent' to me.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with Dreamcatcher. Maybe a while until she does.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

*update*









































this is updated pictures of Freckles.. still not much difference but can anyone tell me what's on her teats? Idk if it's wax or not.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

The black on her legs is what was there when I purchased her just haven't got it all off yet


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nope not wax. I still say at least 4 weeks to go


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you. I don't know exactly when she is due.. when I got her no one knew how far along she was


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Just keep doing what you are doing and asking questions best way to learn. Has she had foals before?


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

she is a Doc's Prescription horse


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes she has from what he told me. She will be 19 March 10th


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She looks darn good for her age!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Did she have a foal last year? If she did, she could still be drying up, depending on when it was weaned. If you keep milking her she will keep producing milk. 
My prediction, just guessing is she will have her foal end of April.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes, she is a playday horse. Her tail is knotted up bad from them not taking very good care of her and idk what to do to fix it.. I have tried brushing with detangler and all


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I was once told WD40 worked wonders...not sure about trying that tho


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you for the reply and I am unsure about the foal last year.. I am trying to find out now.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

For the tail, cowboy magic is amazing, it's saved me a few tails ;-). I don't know why, but I was also thinking an April foal when I looked at her pictures. Happy foaling! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My mare is due March 12 and she looks about as far along as your girl, mind you my mare is miaden. If it warms up today enough to take the toddlers outside I will snap a few pictures of her so you can compare.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

update on pictures of freckles


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

As I was out today I realized her stomach has shaped off some and has a hump in the center. I guess this is normal. She still isn't bagged anymore.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes it's normal, she has alittle edema right at the point of her tummy, it's normal.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

She hasn't wanted to eat much today. She was eating but it was very very slow and during eating she would go lay down for a min and roll around and get back up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She could fool us all. LOL! 

Are you really pouring the groceries to her? She looks like she's already putting all her calories into the foal. How much and what are you feeding? If you mentioned it in the beginning I've forgotten. 

Compare this pic of Honey with how your mare is looking. 










You see the difference in how they are looking filled out? Honey is due in about 14 days, and she's carrying a lot more weight on her withers and hind end than your mare appears to be.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

I feed them oats, sweet feed, and beet pulp. Also hay of course.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

She has been acting like she just tired of restless a little but also. No change in her teats either.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't mean to sound crazy lol but is it bad if all her calories are going to the foal?


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

I give her a bucket of beet pulp a day and of her oats and pellets a day. Hay is available to her all day.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

The rain has finally stopped for a little while and it is suppose to be warm tomorrow so I will get her cleaned up and get some good pictures of her.


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

About to head out and get her cleaned up with some new pictures for everyone.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see. I would take out the sweetfeed and problably the oats and get a vitamin/mineral supplement. Are you soaking the beet pulp?


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I soak the beet pulp overnight


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would ditch the sweet feed too, but you need to be feeding her a 16% protein mare and foal feed. You need to start now, get her used to it and then really start pouring the groceries to her so she doesn't turn into skin and bones and still need to feed the baby. She will take everything and put it into her foal if you don't feed enough for both. 

My preferred feed is Purina's Omolene 300, so I copied their feeding directions for you. Obviously, if there's something you prefer or can't get this one, then by all means go with another. 

Omolene #300® Growth horse feed


- WEIGHT OF HORSE IN POUNDS -
Lactating Mare	600	800	1,000	1,200	1,400
Minimum Hay or Equivalent Pasture*	7.0	9.50	12.0	14.5	17.0
Omolene #300® Horse Feed	7.50	10.00	12.50	15.00	17.50




- WEIGHT OF HORSE IN POUNDS -
Weaned Foal Through Yearling	300	400	500	600	700
Minimum Hay or Equivalent Pasture*	3.00	4.00	6.00	7.00	8.50
Omolene #300® Horse Feed***	7.25-7.75	7.50-8.50	7.00-9.25	7.50-9.50	7.75-10.00

*These recommendations are based on the mare eating the minimum recommended amount of hay per day of 1.2 lbs per 100 lbs of
body weight. If feeding more hay, reduce the feeding rate of Omolene #300® Horse Feed by 1.0 lbs for every additional 2.0 lbs of hay fed.
EXAMPLE: Using the chart above, if feeding 16 lbs of hay to a 1,000 lb lactating mare, reduce Omolene #300® Horse Feed offered by 2.0
lbs from 12.5 to 10.5 lbs per day (4 lbs of additional hay divided by 2.0 lbs = 2.0 lbs less of Omolene #300® Horse Feed).
**Do not feed less than 0.5 lbs of Omolene #300® Horse Feed per 100 lbs of body weight per day for lactating mares. EXAMPLE: 5.0 lbs
for 1000 lb horse. Do not feed less than 1 lb of Omolene #300® Horse Feed per 100 lbs of body weight per day for weanlings. EXAMPLE: 6.0
lbs for 600 lb horse. If your horse gains too much weight at that minimum feeding rate, then you should replace Omolene #300® Horse Feed
with Purina’s Nature’s Essentials® Enrich 12® or Enrich 32® Horse Supplement.
***Adjust amount fed by 10% to achieve the desired growth rates. Increase feed offered by 10% for more rapid growth rates and
decrease by 10% for more moderate growth rates.





Important Considerations:
• Do not feed free-choice
• Feed at regular times (at least twice daily). When feeding rates exceed 1% of body weight, three daily feedings are preferred
• Any feed changes should be made gradually over a period of 7 to 10 days
• Changes in the rate of feeding should not exceed one pound per day for each horse
• Feed along with at least 1-1.5% of horse’s body weight of good quality hay or the equivalent in pasture to make a complete ration
• Have plenty of fresh, clean water available at all times
• Prevent the rapid eating by the horse of any feed stuffs
• Store feed in a dry, well-ventilated area protected from rodents and insects
• Do not feed moldy or insect-infested feed to animals as it may cause illness or death
• This product to be fed to the animal species as directed on the label
• In addition to nutritional care and consultation, be sure to make regular veterinary checkups and farrier appointments part of your horse wellness program


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Court0991 said:


> She hasn't wanted to eat much today. She was eating but it was very very slow and during eating she would go lay down for a min and roll around and get back up.


This sounds more like she was colicing than labor IMO.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> This sounds more like she was colicing than labor IMO.


Agree. How is she today?


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Where is she going to be foaling at? Your fencing doesn't look like it's going to be very foal proof. That is something you might want to seriously think about.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Any news on your mare, How is she doing?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I assume from the lack of updates that something took a turn for the worst. My thoughts are with the OP and her mare.


----------

